# Friction plate does not rise enough to contact friction disk



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

On a MTD type machine with a 8" or so friction plate and a friction disk surrounded by a rubber ring. The friction plate is not rising enough to make contact with the friction disc. If I move the lever that sticks out from the back of the machine manually it will touch the frame base and the friction plate still not rises enough to make contact with the friction disc. For the friction plate to rise enough to touch the friction disc I need to push up the friction plate from underneath with my hand then it will touch it. I looked for adjustments underneath and found none other than the cable and spring adjustment attached to the handle of course. I replaced the rubber ring on the friction disk but it did not look worn at all. I had the same problem with the old friction disc rubber and the new friction disc rubber, there is still a space between the friction plate and the friction disc. It almost seems the friction plate if it was thicker it would then make contact however it's not. It's normal size, the thickness it's supposed to be. I compared this to several other snow blowers that I have in the yard and it looks the same thickness. I bought the snow blower from a neighbor who moved to Florida. The machine has very little use on it, being where I am in New Jersey, we get little snow.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

How are the bearings on the Hex Shaft?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Jackmels said:


> How are the bearings on the Hex Shaft?


The bearings on the hex shaft were removed when I put in the new rubber friction disk. They are in good condition. I think the only way to solve this problem is to cut a groove extending the opening at the back of the snowblower so the drive lever can go higher. That may solve the problem however the problem is somewhere else, why doesn't spinning plate move up higher, further. It can go higher, touching the friction disc, if I push it with my hand.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey JL, I believe you will find your problem somewhere in this drive assembly if the particular machine has this setup. What usually happens is the bearing assembly rusts up and does not move properly, which makes the adjustment spring stretch rather than move the plate towards the friction wheel. If you take this assembly apart be very mindful of how you reassemble it as there is a spacer in the middle that sometimes you get stuck, and the washer near the pulley is very important also. Sometimes during reassembly it just binds up, and also be aware that the shaft in the center is left hand thread... Left hand thread. 
Most times you are able to squirt in some PB Blaster and work it back and forth back and forth and it will free up, remove the rubber friction wheel to allow you more movement while you're working the oil into that assembly. Please post up pixx to help us see better inside your machine.


----------



## Johnedward (Feb 17, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> On a MTD type machine with a 8" or so friction plate and a friction disk surrounded by a rubber ring. The friction plate is not rising enough to make contact with the friction disc. If I move the lever that sticks out from the back of the machine manually it will touch the frame base and the friction plate still not rises enough to make contact with the friction disc. For the friction plate to rise enough to touch the friction disc I need to push up the friction plate from underneath with my hand then it will touch it. I looked for adjustments underneath and found none other than the cable and spring adjustment attached to the handle of course. I replaced the rubber ring on the friction disk but it did not look worn at all. I had the same problem with the old friction disc rubber and the new friction disc rubber, there is still a space between the friction plate and the friction disc. It almost seems the friction plate if it was thicker it would then make contact however it's not. It's normal size, the thickness it's supposed to be. I compared this to several other snow blowers that I have in the yard and it looks the same thickness. I bought the snow blower from a neighbor who moved to Florida. The machine has very little use on it, being where I am in New Jersey, we get little snow.


----------



## Johnedward (Feb 17, 2021)

So what was the fix? Plate not rising enough - why?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I believe this is the machine that I gave up finding the problem, too much trouble, and I cheated. I cut 1/2" of the sheet metal away of the snowblower body above the actuating lever that pulls up so the lever moves just a little higher. I still have this machine and have been using it, works fine.


----------

